# Any one else have a beardie?



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I dont have any finned friends anymore.. but I have finless! 

Ive had my betta fish through out college, and sadly they have all passed or been rehomed.

But I promised myself I would get a bearded dragon... and I did!

MY boyfriend and I went to many expos, and finally, this past Saturday, he bought me one


for anyone that knows about bearded dragons (you can tell my baby wasn't too cheap hehehe)





































My perfect baby lizard!
Does anyone else have a bearded dragon? Post a picture!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

so cute :3 i don't own one though  we own bunch of snakes XP


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Orange leatherback, right?
Cute. :3


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't own one, but I REALLY want one. (S)he is soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so jealous! I will own a beardie one day. Your little one is so cute!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive always want a bearded dragon
But my parent really hate scale land animal

My last pet snake my parent told me to get rid of it
Sad part to this is that I've don't live with them
My mom say if I've kept that snake they won't ever come over again

That to be expected with a rare trait/color
At least it didn't cost u you a leg and an arm


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

I really want a bearded dragon. I was going to take one of my 10 gals and turn in into a temporary terrarium for one but that was joke. 

My biology teacher in high school had one and she would take it to school and it would just sit on her shoulder all chillin' without a care in the world and I fell in love. I love them when they're big and fat.


----------

